# [SOLVED] Help! A folder disappeared from one of my drives!



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

My external G:/ drive has folders under a series of categories, as for example:

G:/Fantasy/A Dec and G:/Fantasy/A Jan -- among others.

I was looking at some items in one of these folders, and went back to recheck an item, but I only saw G:/Fantasy/A Dec but the other folder, G:/Fantasy/A Jan was not there!

I checked the Recycle bin, but I hadn't deleted it. 

How can I find where this folder went to, and how do I get it back to where it is supposed to be???

This is very perplexing, and I will be so grateful for any help you can offer!

cashcqshel


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help! A folder disappeared from one of my drives!*

See what the TREE command shows for drive g:

Bring up an Admin cmd prompt -
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Administrator" | paste -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]tree g:\ /a > 0 & start notepad 0[/FONT]
```
A Notepad will open with the results.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Help! A folder disappeared from one of my drives!*

THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH! :dance:

Not only did I find the missing folder, which I had accidentally dragged and dropped into an obscure sub-folder, but I also found an old grocery list, rabies tag information for a dog that died in 1998, and warranty information for my new Sennheiser CX-200 ear plugs! Not to mention all the misplaced, misfiled, redundant and repetitious detritus that somehow landed up there!

Amazing the things you can find with a TREE file command. Excellent way to get a drive cleaned up. I will definitely keep this trick for future use.

I am much indebted to techsupportforum for the quality of the help I always get here! 

AGAIN, THANK YOU!

cashcqshel


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome news! You are most welcome.

Sounds like you found a lot more "missing" items. :smile:

Glad it worked. Thanks for posting back -- much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

